# Obtaining a KSA visa from Dubai



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I was searching around for some information on this and the only thing I can find is over a couple years old and am wondering if anyone has some more recent experience.

A client of mine needs me to go Riyadh to meet with some people. Not that big a deal, except that he wants me there on Tuesday. 

Do any western expats (as I am guessing the process is different for non-westerners) have experience getting a visa to the KSA while in Dubai. 

From what I can tell it seems like the company in Saudi does everything and I just need to get to the consulate with the right paperwork and it will be processed very quickly. But I am having difficulty finding very much information.

Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> I was searching around for some information on this and the only thing I can find is over a couple years old and am wondering if anyone has some more recent experience.
> 
> A client of mine needs me to go Riyadh to meet with some people. Not that big a deal, except that he wants me there on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Alright since no one answered and I'm in KSA...way too much...here's the answer:

Your client needs to sponsor you. They must go through the Chamber of Commerce in their district to register you. Now, the Chamber in Riyadh has an online mechanism to facilitate this. When your client obtains the visa for you, make sure they indicate that you want the Dubai consulate as the area of pickup. As them to get you a 120-day, unlimited entry visa.

Next, the visa will be submitted electronically to the Dubai consulate of the KSA embassy. The rules have changed at the KSA consulate in Dubai - individuals are not allowed in the building (it used to be CHAOS!!!!!). You have to go to a typing center. I used to go to On-Time typing center right when you enter the embassy area. They are efficient and pretty good.

Now, at the typing center - you'll probably need to go a couple of times and organize logistics with your client. I know you need a copy of your client's business registration, a copy of the visa, passport sized photos, invitation letter, and a few other things (I always came on a government visa, so I didn't have to do this part). Just go and find out, then come back later with all of the information.

After you have all of the documents, bring cash for payment and submit to On-Time. This takes between 3-5 business days to process. They will call you. If you haven't heard in 5 business days, go down there and pick up your passport.

Next - when you arrive in Riyadh, you have to go through passport control. There are 5 different areas. Far right: saudis; next: families; next: returning (not you!) business people and returning iqamas; next: business people (you!!!); and finally to the left - like 6 lines of southeast asian works getting their iqamas. When you get to the passport control, you will need to scan your fingerprints and take pictures.

Then, you are free. If you make it over here, give me a PM. I'm here 50% of the time (and right now!).

oh - and there are no different processes for westerners or non-westerners - it is the same. Realistically, it is easier for the client to come to Dubai for the meeting.

-md000/Mike


----------

